# 100 gal. long continue



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

Pics are of 100 gal. long that is just waiting for some ranas. The tank just finished cycling last week. Today i added the two pieces of wood and all the plants. The pics are a little blurry but you might notice that the plants almost seem half dead. That is because I just got them in the mail today. Please give me any coments. I'll try and get some better pics.

Here was the tank before:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=69584

Here it is now


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I love your set up! Looks super clean with a lot of swiming room. Your P's are going to love it :nod:


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

Here are some pics with flash......


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

that tank is totally awesome! i gotta get one of those. so perfect for a small shoal of huge p's. i don't often see 100 longs and i have to say i love the shape. those p's are going to be able to tear-ass up and down that thing at full speed.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

oh yeah, and i'm loving the metallica stencil from binge and purge on your wall.







i like your style.


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

dutchfrompredator said:


> oh yeah, and i'm loving the metallica stencil from binge and purge on your wall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

very nice tank, I hope to upgrade to a 100 soon myself


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Awesome set-up! Do you know what your putting in there? Pygos?


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

jrs1 said:


> Awesome set-up! Do you know what your putting in there? Pygos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea 3 caribes 1 tern 1 piraya


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice big tank. Looking good.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

looks awesome.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

nice tank n setup


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

The sand in your tank really sets that tank off. Great work


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

looks good, but what size in inches ( L x H x D ) is a "100 long" ??????


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice shoal you got there, how many fish are in it.


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

What type of sand is that?

It is really cool!

Thanks

EddC


----------



## theycallmevirg (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone! The dimensions of the tank are 72x18x17. The sand I'm using is just white pool filter sand.


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

A nice buns of feeders for the common piranha's









This is a nice tank-setup , love the sand and driftwood
















When you must like to add a background in the tank than it's results fore shure in a nice nature-looking setup


----------

